# Sks or 10/22



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi all just wanting some thoughts on what rifle to incorporate to my bug out kit in my vehicle I usually have a bolt action with me when I'm at work and I'm at work more then I'm home since I stay away for about 2 weeks at a time I always have my CZ 22lr or my M77 243winchester but was thinking of adding a permanent fixture to the kit that's where the sks and 10/22 come in. Now where I live (New Zealand) not too many people have access to fire arms nothing like other countries anyway as you need a license so for $400 NZD you can get a brand new ruger 10/22 or new norinco sks one being 22lr the other 7.62 which would be the better choice they both have there pros and cons what would you pick and why ?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

With a spread like a 22 to 7.62X39 you are a long ways off from picking one. You first need to focus on what you expect the weapon to do for you. If you plan to kill a few rodents for food 22 is great if you need to stop a man I would much rather have the SKS.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Get the SKS,more bang for bucks! I've got 2.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

SKS or 2


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If we are talking about small game to feed ones self, 22. But like Smitty901 says sks to keep people who want your stuff at bay. Personally I like the SKS. It works well in abysmal conditions. The Russian infantry at the end of WW2 loved it.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Well if you have the CZ 22lr with you it might make sense to go with the 1022 since the ammo interchanges. In addition, it's all fine and well while this stuff is being toted around in your vehicle but you start out on foot with 500 rounds of 7.62xanything and you are gonna feel it pretty quick unless you are serious into training with that kind of weight.

Keep in mind your need for security too though. If you think you'll need to back someone down don't think they are going to take you seriously if you have a 1022 and they have a 12 gauge. 

If you are planning to have your .243 Win with you too then you might be OK with the 1022 because it can give you some more range and ass behind your round. (But keep in mind the .243 is still not as heavy as the 7.62 x 39...it's a 6.2mm diameter vs 7.62 mm diameter and has between 1/4 and 1/3 less weight depending on the projectile weight/length/composition).

I am leaning towards the SKS. The weight is the only thing that makes me hesitate as they are pretty heavy (even in a Tapco aftermarket stock). But the 7.62 x 39 gives you a whole lot more defensively that the .22 just isn't going to be able to give you no matter how well you place your shots. 

Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd go with the 10/22. If just for the amount of ammo you can carry compared to the SKS. Like you said most people don't have firearms so I would think the SKS would be overkill. Besides you have the 243 if you need a larger caliber.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The 10/22 now comes on a break down model that fits in your bag.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> The 10/22 now comes on a break down model that fits in your bag.


So does the SKS top one and the one on the bottom


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> So does the SKS top one and the one on the bottom
> View attachment 13561


Ok, you win but I'd still prefer a 10/22 for it's lighter weigh with ammo if I had to walk 100 miles but I can see the advantages of a SKS


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I would choose the SKS given the choice. It's a semi automatic in a military caliber.


----------



## TrucksNCoffee (Sep 19, 2015)

I'll recommend the 10/22, too. If you have the same models in New Zealand that we have stateside, the 10/22 takedown is the way to go. When disassembled it is easy to carry in just about any backpack and weighs less than an SKS. Large quantities of ammunition are less expensive and easier to carry. Ruger comes with 10 round rotary magazines, and 25 round Ruger magazines are an option. Be sure to stay with Ruger original equipment magazines. I have experienced problems in my 10/22 takedown with "cheaper" mags and had to return them. If self defense ever becomes an issue, you can throw a lot of lead and/or copper projectiles downrange in a hurry with the 10/22, and show any ne'er-do-wells the error of their ways.

JMHO, YMMV. (Just my humble opinion, your mileage may vary.)


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Unfortunately if it has a folding stock or free flowing pistol grip or magazine that hold more than 7 rounds you need a special licence there's an exception to the rules though when it comes to a shotgun or 22lr the other option would be a keltec su16 the folding stock when folded stops the trigger from me ingauged I think? I maybe wrong though! But they would be on about 3 times as expensive as the the 2 other rifles stated the job it will be doing is anybody's guess might only need to hunt game or it may need to defend me till the very end heaven forbid I ever need to use them in a shtf scenario. I cant predict what the main use maybe until it actually happens which I hope it doesn't!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

NZHUNTER said:


> Unfortunately if it has a folding stock or free flowing pistol grip or magazine that hold more than 7 rounds you need a special licence there's an exception to the rules though when it comes to a shotgun or 22lr the other option would be a keltec su16 the folding stock when folded stops the trigger from me ingauged I think? I maybe wrong though! But they would be on about 3 times as expensive as the the 2 other rifles stated the job it will be doing is anybody's guess might only need to hunt game or it may need to defend me till the very end heaven forbid I ever need to use them in a shtf scenario. I cant predict what the main use maybe until it actually happens which I hope it doesn't!


Since the 10/22 breakdown doesn't have a folding stock you should be good. The rifle actually breaks down into 2 separate pieces where the barrel connects to the receiver and can not be fired until the 2 pieces are reassembled which takes about 3 seconds.


----------



## Visper (Jun 15, 2015)

They are both great, with different uses. Personally I would go SKS, its a great weapon.

Or just do what we do here in the US, buy them both!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Ok, you win but I'd still prefer a 10/22 for it's lighter weigh with ammo if I had to walk 100 miles but I can see the advantages of a SKS


 Under the rules he lives by I would go with a really good 12 or 20Ga shot gun with the right rounds effective range can reach 100 plus yards and you can carry a wide range of rounds.
That is why I really like the AR15, I know not on his list but light weight, work great , plenty of fire power without going over board. While 25 miles in one road march was the limits I bet I have carried one a 1000 miles or more over time.
Weapons are fun you never run out of options or other ways to look at it.


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Well said guys ar15 isn't out of the question in legal terms as you can have a thumb hole stock or similar but only small mags etc but you would be paying a minimum of $1500 for a second hand one and about $3000 if you buy new if no Dare'r than that


----------



## Visper (Jun 15, 2015)

NZHUNTER said:


> *new norinco sks*


I just realized you said "new"... we haven't been able to get new ones in the US for a very long time... I have an older (1986~) Norinco factory 106... I would love to be able to get a new one as the ones that are left aren't much to write home about anymore. The prices are going higher and the quality is getting lower on the supply here in the states.

So I guess that's why I leaned SKS, a 10/22 I can get anytime!! Well that and its just a great round. For a military caliber its very cheap to shoot, and anymore easier to find than the unicorn some of us call 22LR ammo... even though I hear it is getting better...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NZHUNTER said:


> Well said guys ar15 isn't out of the question in legal terms as you can have a thumb hole stock or similar but only small mags etc but you would be paying a minimum of $1500 for a second hand one and about $3000 if you buy new if no Dare'r than that


 Mag limits will not apply once SHTF 
The AR can be broken down in a flash . I do understand the cost issue


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The most rugged truck gun IMHO, is the Ruger mini 14. The later models have a thicker tapered barrel that does not heat up like the older versions. I have a tactical version with a standard black stock chambered for 5.56. Expect to spend $650 and up NIB.


----------

